# Tropiflora sale



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Reminder to the Florida people that Tropiflora is having a sale this weekend and a notice to all of you not in Florida I will be taking orders


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Sure, just rub it in to those of us who can't go Bill...shame I have to work.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Man I wish I was in Florida this weekend (heck, wish I was there period)!! I really hope to check out tropiflora someday....looks massive! Sale just in store or online as well?


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Jerk, I just placed a $120 order yesterday lmao..


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Sale just in store. Sorry, You all will miss it.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Store??? 
Ha, that's funny. More like an amusement park for tropicals!


----------



## DendroKurt (Mar 19, 2013)

Who's all going and on which day? Im going but I want to meet some of you guys so ill go whenever. Also those of you that are going do you have any isopod cultures available for sale?


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

I will be heading down on Friday mid afternoonish.


----------



## DendroKurt (Mar 19, 2013)

I've gotta take my son to the doctor on Friday, so ill be going either Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

It is only Friday/Saturday.


----------



## DendroKurt (Mar 19, 2013)

That's what I thought too until I saw their ad in my email. It says their closed on Thursday then open Friday through Sunday with the steel drum player and good on Saturday and Sunday


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Well if anyone wants to keep an eye out for some screaming deals for me it would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Almost nothing terrarium appropriate for cheap.


----------



## DendroKurt (Mar 19, 2013)

Really?! man that's disappointing! Did you end up getting anything?


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

They are still awesome, but most of the sale stuff was big broms. Got one basket of neos for 15 (about 5 total) and some cool look plants that I found out will probably get to wet in the tank and rot.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I got a sweet variegated Vanilla planifolia, should do great in a viv...and 1 cool Neo I had no intention of getting but for $6 and 2 nice broms I could not resist the urge to find out if this one will do OK in a viv. I will get some pics up tomorrow.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

I saw the vanilla's, but they weren't on sale were they?


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Here are my 2 pick ups, a brom that is supposed to be variegated but does not turn out that way....I like them the way they are. And the Vanilla which I had missed out on the last VIPP list.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Shame I am sitting here at work. Even though there wasn't much on sale that was viv compatible I am sure I would have found something and it is always fun to walk around and look at all of the cool and unusual stuff...next time.


----------



## DendroKurt (Mar 19, 2013)

Thy had some really nice big peperomia however I have no room in any of my vivs for those. I ended up getting a bunch of outdoor big broms.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

any updates on your variegated Vanilla planifolia? how is it holding up in your viv? how did you establish it in your viv? more pics 



markpulawski said:


> Here are my 2 pick ups, a brom that is supposed to be variegated but does not turn out that way....I like them the way they are. And the Vanilla which I had missed out on the last VIPP list.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I put it in 2 vivs and so far so good, I noticed it was on today's VIP list again for $25. I did put a chunck up for sale with some Skotak broms but no takers, I will just let it grow itself out again in the pot now.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

i noticed that too... are you selling the variegated Vanilla planifolia seperately?



markpulawski said:


> I put it in 2 vivs and so far so good, I noticed it was on today's VIP list again for $25. I did put a chunck up for sale with some Skotak broms but no takers, I will just let it grow itself out again in the pot now.


----------

